# Victoria, TX - May 18th ∙



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Stop #4 on the WEGO WORLD TOUR...

and more importantly, the 2nd *FULL POINT *SHOW!



























Victoria Pre-Registration Form


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Jay's ready for Victoria!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

i got to hurry and get a printer... :angry:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am ready.. bring it on


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 4 2008, 12:17 AM~10082311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELLLLLLLLLL NO TAKE THAT BITCH BACK!!


----------



## TXMRLEATHERFACE (Sep 10, 2006)

dam Jay where did u leave ur Horse???? lol


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

i b there R.O.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Full points. Yeah!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 3 2008, 10:17 PM~10082311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Get Ready Victoria because WWT is coming to takeover the city!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hell to da muthafuckin jeaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

YO WUT IT DEW ..LOVE TO SEE EVERYONE IN MY CITY


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 4 2008, 12:17 AM~10082311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I didn't realize Empire had members in Victoria...can't wait to head down there...


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T T T :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

ROLLERZ!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE WILL BE THERE............


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

will be there


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

..fo sho


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

solo


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*is alwayz down to support the WEGO TOUR!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

*T T T

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/rogallerypost-6375-1093445558.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 25 2008, 03:21 PM~10252159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Mar 26 2008, 09:54 AM~10258531
> *T    T    T
> 
> <img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/rogallerypost-6375-1093445558.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Mar 24 2008, 05:08 PM~10243925
> *solo
> *


wat u takin to da show?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 20 2008, 03:53 PM~10216784
> *5 RIDES WILL BE REPPIN IN VIC*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn double post


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 04:23 PM~10278730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

THANX HOMIE....EMPIRE AND RO NEED TO PARTY THAT WEEKEND..  WE DID IN HTOWN ABOUT A MONTH AGO...


----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

rollerz


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

what u really know about the R and O??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 10:06 PM~10280967
> *THANX HOMIE....EMPIRE AND RO NEED TO PARTY THAT WEEKEND..  WE DID IN HTOWN ABOUT A MONTH AGO...
> *


HELL YEAH WE GOT SOMETHING N THE WORKS RITE NOW FOR THAT SATURDAY NITE MAY 17TH!! I'LL HIT U BAK WIT DETAILS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Mar 30 2008, 06:56 PM~10292640
> *HELL YEAH WE GOT SOMETHING N THE WORKS RITE NOW FOR THAT SATURDAY NITE MAY 17TH!!  I'LL HIT U BAK WIT DETAILS!! :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY.COM


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Mar 26 2008, 07:54 AM~10258531
> *T    T    T
> 
> <img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/rogallerypost-6375-1093445558.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 03:23 PM~10278730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 2 2008, 01:18 PM~10317043
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Apr 10 2008, 08:26 PM~10386113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i wonder who will run this show????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

soo Miklo your going to this show right?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 20 2008, 02:35 PM~10460473
> *soo Miklo your going to this show right?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

why not :angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 21 2008, 02:48 PM~10467656
> *:nosad:
> *



I'll pay 4 the room :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 11:03 AM~10475853
> *I'll pay 4 the room :biggrin:
> *


 :| :no:


----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 23 2008, 07:56 PM~10237952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BLACK AND RED WILL BE SEEN AT THE SHOW


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 26 2008, 08:20 PM~10510721
> *ttt
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Post whore^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

L R M


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

DON'T


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

LOVE


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TEXAS


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

LIKE


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

WEGO


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

LOVES


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TEXAS


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

up up up


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:machinegun:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry: :twak:   




I need sleep


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

echo echo :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Wego tour stop


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: 
ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 02:05 PM~10542666
> *:biggrin:
> ttt
> *


x2


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hello
















































ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 05:34 PM~10544032
> *hello
> ttt
> *


I KNOW YOU DONT WANT ME TO COME IN HERE AND STEAL THIS ONE FROM YA TOO :biggrin: 


TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: 


all that :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:|


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:|


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nosad:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nosad:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:around:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:around:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:around:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: 






































































:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ will run this one too :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

we'll c


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 








































TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Up up up


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 30 2008, 09:28 PM~10546964
> *ROLLERZ will run this one too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ WILL BE THERE


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey do u have any info on Cheryl Mendoza from the L.A. Chapter, I know she was ill but I have not seen her log on in a while, plus I lost her #??? :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 11:21 PM~10548308
> *hey do u have any info on Cheryl Mendoza from the L.A. Chapter, I know she was ill but I have not seen her log on in a while, plus I lost her #??? :dunno:
> *


she will be in town this week


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

really?? @ da austin show??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 11:27 PM~10548364
> * really?? @ da austin show??
> *


i talked to her last night they were almost here i dont know if she is hitting austin, i'll let you know when she gets here


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

cool would b good 2 tlk 2 her again


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Morning...:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

UP^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TO THE UPPY^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Weather 4 today 



Sunny with a chance of smilies in the afternoon



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TO
THE
TOP




























TO
THE
TOP





















TO
THE
TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

MORE
SMILIES
THAN
ANY
OTHER
TOPIC
ON
LAYITLOW.........
















O YEA :biggrin: 


TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

looks like someone wants a wooden plaque.... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

HELLO

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i think you can stop now......... damn :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

x2


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2008, 03:42 PM~10553406
> *i think you can stop now......... damn :uh:
> *


There is nothing to do at work......except 4 work.....  

Why does everybody get upset for.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

damn girl....i think jon chuck might lock this topic now... :ugh: :biggrin: ..ur wooden plaque will be waiting.... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't understand why everybody got bent....funkytown and I started having fun on the offical topic and found out it's show topic that gets it....he went to austins show I hit this one...I really don't care about a plaque/trophy but there is really nothing to do or say on lil during the day so why not......


I know it's long but....



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 1 2008, 03:49 PM~10553814
> *I don't understand why everybody got bent....funkytown and I started having fun on the offical topic and found out it's show topic that gets it....he went to austins show I hit this one...I really don't care about a plaque/trophy but there is really nothing to do or say on lil during the day so why not......
> I know it's long but....
> TTT :biggrin:
> *


im just mad because i cant win now  j/k, its just not much of a topic when thats all it is, but its all good though go and get you a plaque :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TO
THE
TOP


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

IF IT WASN'T ME THEN IT WOULD BE SOMEONE ELSE....EVERYBODY IS COMPETITIVE....OR MAYBE IT'S CAUSE I'M A GIRL...WHY SHOULD I STOP? SO THAT SOMEONE ELSE CAN....


I WILL WALK AWAY WHEN WEGO OR TOPIC STARTER PM's ME TOO

TILL THEN 




TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how you gonna take it to the top if its allready at the top :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are yall meeting up with us sunday morning?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 1 2008, 06:22 PM~10554444
> *are yall meeting up with us sunday morning?
> *



Don't think so.....we might not go....rob can't be in the heat with his meds


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

its indoor (well covered) 


how's he doin?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

***** I said heat not sun.....it's still hot in there too many big mexicans :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 1 2008, 08:04 PM~10555806
> *:cheesy:
> *


ill give you 20 bucks if you stop


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2008, 09:25 PM~10555990
> *ill give you 20 bucks if you stop
> *


 paint a frame 4 me and we will call it even :biggrin: j/k why is it such a big deal anyways??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 1 2008, 09:00 PM~10556313
> * paint a frame 4 me and we will call it even :biggrin: j/k why is it such a big deal anyways??
> *


give it to me sunday. ill have it ready for victoria


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

WTF

you trying to win a fucking trophy for most ttt in this topic :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2008, 10:05 PM~10556393
> *give it to me sunday. ill have it ready for victoria
> *



Having a bike sprayed by you would be bad azz but not this way...I have always paid for my work done to my bikes....but no one has answered me, why is it such a big deal

The more people that tell me I shouldnt makes me keep going,just like lowriding I'm dedicated....a lot of people have told me I shouldn't or try to keep me down but here I am.......my bike may not be much to anybody else but when I enter shows and my bike is displayed next to some of the biggest names in lowriding it makes me want to keep going.......so 1 more time,why should I quit doing what I want to do


Oh yea


TTT


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

whats the directions to the show from houston?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@May 1 2008, 09:41 PM~10556769
> *whats the directions to the show from houston?
> *


you mean byt..lol...take 59 south exit buisness 59 in VIC,TX


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 1 2008, 03:49 PM~10553814
> *I don't understand why everybody got bent....funkytown and I started having fun on the offical topic and found out it's show topic that gets it....he went to austins show I hit this one...I really don't care about a plaque/trophy but there is really nothing to do or say on lil during the day so why not......
> I know it's long but....
> TTT :biggrin:
> *


jus teasing ya homie..do ya thing..i won the first one at the TRUE EMINENCE SHOW.. :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: hey goofy r u taking ur caviy 2 Vic???


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 1 2008, 10:02 PM~10556975
> * :thumbsup: hey goofy r u taking ur caviy 2 Vic???
> *


yes mame...and my sons pedal car...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 11:30 PM~10557315
> *yes mame...and my sons pedal car...
> *


cool :nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

Whats up everybody


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 1 2008, 11:42 PM~10557468
> *Whats up everybody
> *


did cheryl make it in town ok???


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good morning everybody.....it's friday 2 days till WEGÓS AUSTIN TOUR STOP....

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good morning everybody.....it's friday 2 days till WEGÓS AUSTIN TOUR STOP....

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good morning everybody.....it's friday 2 days till WEGÓS AUSTIN TOUR STOP....

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2008, 08:25 PM~10555990
> *ill give you 20 bucks if you stop
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

sry I've been slacking 2 day

What's up Goof :wave:

Oh yea



TTT


:bigggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

still @ it slowly but surely







Still here






Oh yea








TTT





:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

EZ YOU COMING TO VICTORIA???????


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

its up in the air! I will know for sure next week


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@May 2 2008, 06:38 PM~10563349
> *its up in the air! I will know for sure next week
> *


remember theres a ROLLERZ party sat night


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

knightsgirl19 272
MiKLO 45
newhopper 16
Lord Goofy 14
93caddy 14
SA ROLLERZ 11
unique27 10
DUB ROLLER 10
miggy254 5
MsDani 5
$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 4
Bitter Sweet 3
73monte 3
ChipsNQueso 3
Emperor Goofy 3
cadillac_pimpin 2
low83cadillac 2
Cut N 3's 2
mrouija 2
FunkytownRoller 2
Mr.Teardrop 2
ROLLERZONLY 24/7 1
ENGRAVER 1
impala_ss_in_atx 1
1usamotorsports.com 1
lowlow81 1
TXMRLEATHERFACE 1
tito_ls 1
Medusa 1
impala65 1
rabbit 1
bigj81 1


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

knightsgirl19 274
MiKLO 45
unique27 16
newhopper 16
Lord Goofy 14
93caddy 14
SA ROLLERZ 11
DUB ROLLER 10
miggy254 5
MsDani 5
$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 4
Bitter Sweet 3
73monte 3
ChipsNQueso 3
Emperor Goofy 3
cadillac_pimpin 2
low83cadillac 2
Cut N 3's 2
mrouija 2
FunkytownRoller 2
Mr.Teardrop 2
ROLLERZONLY 24/7 1
ENGRAVER 1
impala_ss_in_atx 1
1usamotorsports.com 1
lowlow81 1
TXMRLEATHERFACE 1
tito_ls 1
Medusa 1
impala65 1
rabbit 1
bigj81 1


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 3 2008, 09:22 AM~10566254
> *
> 
> Lord Goofy  14
> ...


= 17.... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 4 2008, 11:49 PM~10576484
> *I'll be there
> 
> 
> ...


love the graphics


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 4 2008, 11:52 PM~10576509
> *love the graphics
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 4 2008, 10:49 PM~10576484
> *I'll be there
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite cars.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:  :uh: :biggrin:   :angry:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY:
WEGO SHOW TOUR NEXT STOP VICTORIA, TX MAY 18TH VICTORIA COMMUNITY CENTER! 

MAY 17TH ROLLERZ ONLY DINNER & DANCE @ 8:00 PM AT THE HOWARD JOHNSON BANQUET ROOM!!

ALSO ROOMS BLOCKED AT THE HOWARD JOHNSON FOR 59 + TAX UNDER THE NAME OF "THERESA VELA" 361-575-0251 TO RESERVE YOUR ROOM TODAY!!!!!!

IF ANY QUESTIONS CALL DAVID 361-550-3609

RRRROOOLLLLLLLLLLLEEEERRRRRZZZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 5 2008, 10:23 AM~10578795
> *
> *


youre still at it??? :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 11:39 AM~10578913
> *youre still at it??? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 


























TTT














:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Trying to get that ttt award huh..
:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 5 2008, 02:05 PM~10580150
> *Trying to get that ttt award huh..
> :biggrin:
> *


JUST A LIL SIDE PROJECT...WORK IS SO BORING....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

slippin girl almost 2nd page


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@May 5 2008, 09:10 AM~10578033
> *ROLLERZ ONLY:
> WEGO SHOW TOUR NEXT STOP VICTORIA, TX MAY 18TH VICTORIA COMMUNITY CENTER!
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2008, 04:27 PM~10581329
> *slippin girl almost 2nd page
> *


 not slippin just takin it easy


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

COME TO AUSTIN.....................HOME OF THE KNIGHTS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone know what kind of awards they giving at the show? iam thinkin i might end up hittin up the victoria show now after yesterday.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

TT
T


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2008, 06:15 PM~10582099
> *anyone know what kind of awards they giving at the show?  iam thinkin i might end up hittin up the victoria show now after yesterday.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 5 2008, 07:25 PM~10582193
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



hey bro are yall going and coming back the same day or staying over night? Tito wants me to take my car so i just might and Gary might take his car to hop. if yall driving down there the day of show maybe we can plan something to where we can all ride down there together .. just an idea u know.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@May 5 2008, 09:10 AM~10578033
> *ROLLERZ ONLY:
> WEGO SHOW TOUR NEXT STOP VICTORIA, TX MAY 18TH VICTORIA COMMUNITY CENTER!
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2008, 06:27 PM~10582211
> *hey bro are yall going and coming back the same day or staying over night? Tito wants me to take my car so i just might and Gary might take his car to hop.  if yall driving down there the day of show maybe we can plan something to where we can all ride down there together .. just an idea u know.
> *



we are headin out saturday night around 5.. but after the show it would be a good idea to ride all back together. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: make sure you take your homegirl


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 5 2008, 08:59 PM~10583015
> *we are headin out saturday night around 5..  but after the show it would be a good idea to ride all back together.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  make sure you take your homegirl
> *



yea both of em already said they wanna go if i go. its on a sunday right? cuz iam gonna have to get off work again n shit n they be trippin sometimes


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 5 2008, 02:11 PM~10580195
> *JUST A LIL SIDE PROJECT...WORK IS SO BORING....
> *


Well, Good luck =)
I am pretty sure ur gonna get it at the rate ur going lol...

and i assume u were watching the back to back episodes of family guys too lmao!!
giggity giggity


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 5 2008, 09:09 PM~10583118
> *
> 
> 
> ...



once again congradulations homie. i dont know if you knew it was me but i went up to you and congradulated you after the awards ceremony. iam Tito's homeboy... iam gonna try to hit up the show in Victoria now


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 5 2008, 08:07 PM~10583094
> *Well, Good luck =)
> I am pretty sure ur gonna get it at the rate ur going lol...
> 
> ...


hey will u model my bike @ Victoria???

Heh Heh Alright


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Damn boy, didn't have shit to do last night or what?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 IMMMMMM BAAAACCCCCKKKK



ttt :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@May 6 2008, 06:51 AM~10586501
> *Damn boy, didn't have shit to do last night or what?
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 6 2008, 09:12 AM~10586989
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 IMMMMMM BAAAACCCCCKKKK
> ttt  :biggrin:
> *



ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt all day everyday


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB ..WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

UP^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

To
















The


















Top


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

whos getting the post whore award


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Funky 5x posting is cheating.... :biggrin: 

























O yeTTT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't get it......it's ok for guys 2 popst whore but when a girl does it.....every1 gives her crap




Oy yea TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i cant be a post whore now cuz i gotta go to my next class  :angry:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

but before i leave





























































t
t
t :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt ;0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt ;0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt ;0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt ;0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt ;0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

uh oh..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

gotta stay on your ass, your weere the one who wouldnt leave me alone, so im comin for ya now...


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

uh oh..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

gotta stay on your ass, your weere the one who wouldnt leave me alone, so im comin for ya now...


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

uh oh..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

gotta stay on your ass, your weere the one who wouldnt leave me alone, so im comin for ya now...


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

uh oh..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

gotta stay on your ass, your weere the one who wouldnt leave me alone, so im comin for ya now...


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

uh oh..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

gotta stay on your ass, your weere the one who wouldnt leave me alone, so im comin for ya now...


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

uh oh..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

gotta stay on your ass, your weere the one who wouldnt leave me alone, so im comin for ya now...


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

uh oh..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

gotta stay on your ass, your weere the one who wouldnt leave me alone, so im comin for ya now...


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

uh oh..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

gotta stay on your ass, your weere the one who wouldnt leave me alone, so im comin for ya now...


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

haha

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 6 2008, 11:20 AM~10588056
> *:0
> *


     


TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 6 2008, 11:22 AM~10588072
> *:uh:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 


ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

is there a tour championship for the top post whore...???


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

THANK GOD this show is Indoor/Outdoor. The last show left me looking like a burn victim :0 like pinche Freddy Kruger or Darkman or something.....owww my poor delicate milky white skin :tears: 




:biggrin:   WWT Show 4 in Victoria TX May 18th 2008


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

knightsgirl19 387
FunkytownRoller 226
miggy254 86
MiKLO 46
SA ROLLERZ 25
unique27 24
newhopper 20
93caddy 17
Lord Goofy 17
DA_SQUID 13
DUB ROLLER 10
MsDani 9
$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 5
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 5
Bitter Sweet 4
impala_ss_in_atx 4
ChipsNQueso 3
Emperor Goofy 3
73monte 3
cadillac_pimpin 2
low83cadillac 2
Cut N 3's 2
HE_HATE_ME 2
mrouija 2
Mr.Teardrop 2
Medusa 1
impala65 1
rabbit 1
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 1
bigj81 1
ROLLERZONLY 24/7 1
Dualhex02 1
ENGRAVER 1
1usamotorsports.com 1
lowlow81 1
TXMRLEATHERFACE 1
tito_ls 1
81's Finest 1


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:twak: :twak:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

yep ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 























:uh:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt :machinegun:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:twak: 


TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 2 2008, 11:13 AM~10070010
> *Stop #4 on the WEGO WORLD TOUR...
> 
> and more importantly, the 2nd FULL POINT SHOW!
> ...



so ready for this show


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:

knightsgirl19 495
FunkytownRoller 265
miggy254 86
HE_HATE_ME 64
MiKLO 47
SA ROLLERZ 25
unique27 24
newhopper 20
93caddy 17
Lord Goofy 17
DA_SQUID 13
DUB ROLLER 10
MsDani 9
$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 5
impala_ss_in_atx 5
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 5
Bitter Sweet 4
ChipsNQueso 3
Emperor Goofy 3
73monte 3
Mr.Teardrop 2
cadillac_pimpin 2
low83cadillac 2
Cut N 3's 2
mrouija 2
tito_ls 1
81's Finest 1
Medusa 1
impala65 1
rabbit 1
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 1
bigj81 1
ROLLERZONLY 24/7 1
Dualhex02 1
ENGRAVER 1
1usamotorsports.com 1
lowlow81 1
TXMRLEATHERFACE 1


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

gonna get ya girl....

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

GONNA GET YA GIRL......WATCH OUT



knightsgirl19 498 
FunkytownRoller 339 
miggy254 86 
HE_HATE_ME 64 
MiKLO 47 
SA ROLLERZ 25 
unique27 24 
newhopper 20 
93caddy 17 
Lord Goofy 17


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 03:33 PM~10590381
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao: 
TTT
:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT........ROLLERZ TAKING OVER BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT........ROLLERZ TAKING OVER BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT........ROLLERZ TAKING OVER BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT........ROLLERZ TAKING OVER BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT........ROLLERZ TAKING OVER BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

WHERE YOU AT GIRL???


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

WHERE YOU AT GIRL???


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Well, time to go home, and for all the people wondering..............YES i do have a job.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

knightsgirl19 503 
FunkytownRoller 442 
miggy254 86 
HE_HATE_ME 64 
MiKLO 48 
SA ROLLERZ 25 
unique27 24 
newhopper 20 
Lord Goofy 17


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

a couple more times....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

a couple more times....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

a couple more times....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

a couple more times....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt

a couple more times....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

you may b catching up but im going 2 keep trying


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

you may b catching up but im going 2 keep trying


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

you may b catching up but im going 2 keep trying


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

u may b catching up but im not go 2 give up


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

giggity giggity :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:burn:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:machinegun:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:around:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:machinegun:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 6 2008, 04:00 PM~10591214
> *:uh:
> *



damn i wish i had a job like yours


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

they r hiring....it's just really slow i think i might going go home early today like i did yesterday


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:burn:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:around:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt, 
home now
got a few more minutes to mess around


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nono:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 6 2008, 05:18 PM~10591394
> *:nono:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2008, 04:25 PM~10591453
> *ttt
> *


i c u trying to catch up


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+May 6 2008, 05:27 PM~10591471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 6 2008, 05:27 PM~10591468
> *i c u trying to catch up
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt dammit


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*knightsgirl19 582
FunkytownRoller 462
miggy254 97*
HE_HATE_ME 64
MiKLO 48
SA ROLLERZ 25
unique27 24
newhopper 20
93caddy 17
Lord Goofy 17
DA_SQUID 13
DUB ROLLER 10
MsDani 9
impala_ss_in_atx 6
$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 5
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 5
Bitter Sweet 4
ChipsNQueso 3
Emperor Goofy 3
73monte 3
cadillac_pimpin 2
low83cadillac 2
Cut N 3's 2
mrouija 2
Mr.Teardrop 2
Medusa 1
impala65 1
rabbit 1
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 1
bigj81 1
ROLLERZONLY 24/7 1
Dualhex02 1
ENGRAVER 1
1usamotorsports.com 1
lowlow81 1
juangotti 1
TXMRLEATHERFACE 1
tito_ls 1
81's Finest 1

it's a close 1


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:yessad:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nosad:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:no:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:|


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:machinegun:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

b back n 15








:twak:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

you cant win a plaque with your bike so you have to get a ttt plaque

its getting annoying
76 pages of bullshit


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 05:47 PM~10592273
> *you cant win a plaque with your bike so you have to get a ttt plaque
> 
> its getting annoying
> ...


I HAVE WON AWARDS FOR MY BIKE BUT I DON'T GIVE A FU*K ABOUT WHAT U THINK I BUILD MY BIKE THE WAY I LIKE IT FU*K A TROPHY I'M DOING THIS FOR THE FUN OF IT......WHY AREN'T YOU SAYING SH*T TO FUNKY OR MIGGY OR ANY OTHER GUY DOING THIS WHY R U JUST FU*KING W/ ME.........LIKE I HAD SAID B4 THERE REALLY IS NOT MUCH TO DO @ WRK SO JUST BACK DA FU*K


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 6 2008, 06:58 PM~10592361
> *I HAVE WON AWARDS FOR MY BIKE BUT I DON'T GIVE A FU*K ABOUT WHAT U THINK I BUILD MY BIKE THE WAY I LIKE IT FU*K A TROPHY I'M DOING THIS FOR THE FUN OF IT......WHY AREN'T YOU SAYING SH*T TO FUNKY OR MIGGY OR ANY OTHER GUY DOING THIS WHY R U JUST FU*KING W/ ME.........LIKE I HAD SAID B4 THERE REALLY IS NOT MUCH TO DO @ WRK SO JUST BACK DA FU*K
> *



u tell em girl :biggrin: i dont really know you or anything pero dont let theses buster azz ****** bring u down. you do wha you do. layitlow or any other internet website is just for fun. if people dont like it then dont click on it.. keep ya head up girl.. besides the award is yours already so dont trip. iam officially out da game yezzirrrrrrrr


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

one more time though for memories


TTT :biggrin: haha


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 6 2008, 05:58 PM~10592361
> *I HAVE WON AWARDS FOR MY BIKE BUT I DON'T GIVE A FU*K ABOUT WHAT U THINK I BUILD MY BIKE THE WAY I LIKE IT FU*K A TROPHY I'M DOING THIS FOR THE FUN OF IT......WHY AREN'T YOU SAYING SH*T TO FUNKY OR MIGGY OR ANY OTHER GUY DOING THIS WHY R U JUST FU*KING W/ ME.........LIKE I HAD SAID B4 THERE REALLY IS NOT MUCH TO DO @ WRK SO JUST BACK DA FU*K
> *


its for all of yall, this is supposed to be about information, and how are we supposed to find it when there is over 75 pages?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

damn why so much hate....


hey knightsgirl, like my new avatar....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 07:08 PM~10592425
> *its for all of yall, this is supposed to be about information, and how are we supposed to find it when there is over 75 pages?
> *


blah blah blah...................ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 6 2008, 06:09 PM~10592430
> *damn why so much hate....
> hey knightsgirl, like my new avatar....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 06:08 PM~10592425
> *its for all of yall, this is supposed to be about information, and how are we supposed to find it when there is over 75 pages?
> *


stop ur bit*hing :angry: :angry: y don't u say sh*t to the guys


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 07:08 PM~10592425
> *its for all of yall, this is supposed to be about information, and how are we supposed to find it when there is over 75 pages?
> *



just come confront me bout your problem at the next show :biggrin: simple as that  and iam sure you'll have all the information you need


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't have nuttz but ride them anywayz.....










Funky, miggs...thanx










Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 6 2008, 07:10 PM~10592436
> *blah blah blah...................ttt  :biggrin:
> *



u know wha? i wanted to go look at ur award when i seen u go up there n get it but i didnt know how you would be. u might be like "who da fuck are you" haha so i didnt bother you. you gonna be in victoria homie?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 6 2008, 07:10 PM~10592436
> *blah blah blah...................ttt  :biggrin:
> *



u know wha? i wanted to go look at ur award when i seen u go up there n get it but i didnt know how you would be. u might be like "who da fuck are you" haha so i didnt bother you. you gonna be in victoria homie?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2008, 07:16 PM~10592484
> *u know wha? i wanted to go look at ur award when i seen u go up there n get it but i didnt know how you would be.  u might be like "who da fuck are you" haha so i didnt bother you.  you gonna be in victoria homie?
> *


nah fool i aint like that...come holla at me bro, i should be there...look for the girls bike thats patterened out with cutom parts fully engraved and and purple and pink seat, i should be close...

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 6 2008, 07:19 PM~10592536
> *nah fool i aint like that...come holla at me bro, i should be there...look for the girls bike thats patterened out with cutom parts fully engraved and and purple and pink seat, i should be close...
> 
> ttt
> *



if i dont see you i'll just ask Troy with the roadmaster from Dallas RO's and maybe he can point u out. like Miklo said, we all need to wear a shirt with our layitlow names on it so we all know who is who. i can talk to people on here all the time and have no idea who they are at the shows .. crazy


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

thought yall would like this one...


Todays Top 10 Posters 
FunkytownRoller Apr 2002 495 4.77% 
knightsgirl19 J Jan 2007 349 3.36% 
miggy254 Jan 2008 115 1.11% 


ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2008, 07:22 PM~10592560
> *if i dont see you i'll just ask Troy with the roadmaster from Dallas RO's and maybe he can point u out.  like Miklo said, we all need to wear a shirt with our layitlow names on it so we all know who is who.  i can talk to people on here all the time and have no idea who they are at the shows .. crazy
> *


yeah im gonna get a hat made...

im gonna be towing troy's car there...me and him are cool


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

this is me. just look for the big ass mexican in a Latin Style car club shirt on in a maroon lincoln


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 6 2008, 07:23 PM~10592569
> *yeah im gonna get a hat made...
> 
> im gonna be towing troy's car there...me and him are cool
> *



yea he a cool ass dude


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *FATASS*

whats up bro? you gettin ready for Victoria? we was swangin like a muthafucka at the park sunday  .. i was just scared to get close to that dude that was sittin on his drivers door and driving his car backwards. man fuck all that. miklo said that gary told him some lady got hit or something


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2008, 06:31 PM~10592626
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, FATASS
> 
> ...



Whats up dawg? Yea im getin READY fa sho! This time I gota try and come wit it harder! :biggrin: Cause takeing home 3ed place was cool but i wanted that 1st!!! :roflmao: but yea know what its cool that you and miklo took home 2nd and 1st! Man we was swangin on them boys hard dawg, Letin them know whats up wit our LINCOLNS! But yea are you gona do the hole tour? I know I AM!!!!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

now can yall stop, its really annoying

disclaimer: i am not talking shit, just pointing out facts, and if anyone on here is gonna get pissed over stating an opinion, then just click that little "X" in the top right hand corner of your screen and get the fuck out..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 07:36 PM~10592664
> *now can yall stop, its really annoying
> 
> disclaimer: i am not talking shit, just pointing out facts, and if anyone on here is gonna get pissed over stating an opinion, then just click that little "X" in the top right hand corner of your screen and get the fuck out..
> *



exactly homie.. so whats takin you so long to click the "X" since you're da only one in here all pissed :biggrin: iam not pissed, funkytown fa sho aint pissed. i know knightsgirl aint pissed either. so quit punching out your computer screen cuz iam sure that DELL warranty went out along time ago .. well atleast mine did haha


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 6 2008, 07:35 PM~10592655
> *Whats up dawg? Yea im getin READY fa sho! This time I gota try and come wit it harder!  :biggrin: Cause takeing home 3ed place was cool but i wanted that 1st!!!  :roflmao: but yea know what its cool that you and miklo took home 2nd and 1st! Man we was swangin on them boys hard dawg, Letin them know whats up wit our LINCOLNS! But yea are you gona do the hole tour? I know I AM!!!!!
> *



so we was all in the same class? see thats what tito told me. but damn they was flyin through them numbers like a muthafucka and i didnt have any chance to see who won what. and they just say numbers. wish they would say the car club name or the person's name :uh: i dunno if iam gonna do the whole tour cuz i already missed houston and dallas. but i might just dont know... gas is a muthafucka now days


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im not pissed :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 07:42 PM~10592705
> *im not pissed :biggrin:
> *



es Miklo from mi barrio


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2008, 05:44 PM~10592714
> *es Miklo from mi barrio
> *


siiiiiiiiiiii :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

What's this red x bullshit.....ya ll niccas have color computers......


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 05:45 PM~10592725
> *siiiiiiiiiiii  :biggrin:
> *


hey Rob, remember that sh*t :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

we're all just one big happy family. well cept for the Htown guy.. i think he's pissed :yessad:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

c how he really doesn't say shi* to u guys......a$$hole


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2008, 06:47 PM~10592738
> *we're all just one big happy family.  well cept for the Htown guy.. i think he's pissed  :yessad:
> *


x2 but who cares what he thinks we're all this having fun here........


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 6 2008, 07:47 PM~10592740
> *c how he really doesn't say shi* to u guys......a$$hole
> *



yep ive noticed.. just dont let it get to you.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 6 2008, 06:49 PM~10592760
> *x2 but who cares what he thinks we're all this having fun here........
> *


Want to have fun go to bored.com


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Miklo .. i want that 1st place


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i be right back.. gotta check my myspace


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2008, 05:42 PM~10592696
> *so we was all in the same class?  see thats what tito told me.  but damn they was flyin through them numbers like a muthafucka and i didnt have any chance to see who won what.  and they just say numbers.  wish they would say the car club name or the person's name :uh: i dunno if iam gonna do the whole tour cuz i already missed houston and dallas.  but i might just dont know... gas is a muthafucka now days
> *


yeah they bumped me down to street, thats why Eligh's not talking to me today  j/k :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2008, 06:53 PM~10592797
> *i be right back.. gotta check my myspace
> *


have fun


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 06:47 PM~10592733
> *hey Rob, remember that sh*t :roflmao:
> *



Hell ya.....and f*ckin eggs




I'm pissed....that knightsgirl chick just takes sh!t to far....she need to stop and get into the kitchen and make some damn cookies......





Just kiddin see ya at home....babe









Oyea
TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 6 2008, 05:52 PM~10592790
> *Want to have fun go to bored.com
> *


if yall are that bored then just post on my topic its allways dead :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346390


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 6 2008, 05:54 PM~10592813
> *Hell ya.....and f*ckin eggs
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 6 2008, 06:47 PM~10592740
> *c how he really doesn't say shi* to u guys......a$
> *





fuck you bitch

if you go back and read you will see that i said its meant for all of yall and you ere the only one that was on when i was lloking at this thread. wait you might have to go back a few pages just to read that statement


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 07:58 PM~10592856
> *[/color]
> 
> fuck you bitch
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nosad:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

k iam back :wave: anywayz bout the show i figured they would have 80s and 90s in a different catagory thats why i was all confused. have they been doing that at every show or only this one cuz there wasnt that many rides under street? mild class has some tough competition.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 6 2008, 06:54 PM~10592813
> *Hell ya.....and f*ckin eggs
> I'm pissed....that knightsgirl chick just takes sh!t to far....she need to stop and get into the kitchen and make some damn cookies......
> Just kiddin  see ya at home....babe
> ...




:biggrin: EGGS lol


k c @ 8


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 07:58 PM~10592856
> *[/color]
> 
> fuck you bitch
> ...


dang enano, if you are carrying anger about me selling you an overpriced sunroof, let me know. I will buy it back for $50 bucks. :buttkick:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2008, 06:01 PM~10592875
> *k iam back  :wave:  anywayz bout the show i figured they would have 80s and 90s in a different catagory thats why i was all confused.  have they been doing that at every show or only this one cuz there wasnt that many rides under street?  mild class has some tough competition.
> *


nah they usually have 80 and 90 seperate but since it was a smaller show they combined


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 06:42 PM~10592705
> *im not pissed :biggrin:
> *


Yo dawg first off congrats on 1st place!!! :thumbsup: 

But if they had you in mild in dallas and street here in austin, then why did they combind your points???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 06:03 PM~10592907
> *nah they usually have 80 and 90 seperate but since it was a smaller show they combined
> *


i think...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 6 2008, 06:04 PM~10592912
> *Yo dawg first off congrats on 1st place!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> But if they had you in mild in dallas and street here in austin, then why did they combind your points???
> *


thanks 

i dont know


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 06:58 PM~10592856
> *[/color]
> 
> fuck you bitch
> ...



Only bitch in here is the talking shit to a female.....mas puto


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 06:58 PM~10592856
> *[/color]
> 
> fuck you bitch
> ...


FU*K ME NO BIT*H FU*K U....IF U DON'T LIKE THIS GET OFF THIS TOPIC BIT*H


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 6 2008, 08:05 PM~10592922
> *Only bitch in here is the talking shit to a female.....mas puto
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I'd have to agree. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 6 2008, 07:04 PM~10592912
> *Yo dawg first off congrats on 1st place!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> But if they had you in mild in dallas and street here in austin, then why did they combind your points???
> *



because no matter what class your in at the shows, those are the points for your car, at the end of the tour if your in street and you bump up 2 mild then your points will carry with you....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 6 2008, 07:06 PM~10592930
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I'd have to agree.  :biggrin:
> *


\
:0 :0 :0 ...alright, he gonna be mad at you even more.... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 07:58 PM~10592856
> *[/color]
> 
> fuck you bitch
> ...



i say we just run the license plate 758-VUZ and pay this puto face a visit :biggrin: my sister works with the police department so iam sure she can come up with some info. yea yea i took a look at his shitty ass 65 impala but it was kinda hard to get the plate number with all that rust :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 06:05 PM~10592919
> *thanks
> 
> i dont know
> *


it might be like Rick's case, he wasnt supposed to be in mild- so they changed it, they might do the same with me im not sure, because really i think my car should be in street, but its all good as long as KOP is all over the standings, thats all i care about


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 6 2008, 08:05 PM~10592928
> *FU*K ME NO BIT*H FU*K U....IF U DON'T LIKE THIS GET OFF THIS TOPIC BIT*H
> *



iam not tryin to cap girl but i like how all your cuss words have the *s in em. reminds me when i use to try to talk shit on the computer at school .. awwww the days. what was that program called where u couldnt cuss or look up porn? net nanny or some shit like that..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 6 2008, 06:08 PM~10592948
> *because no matter what class your in at the shows, those are the points for your car, at the end of the tour if your in street and you bump up 2 mild then your points will carry with you....
> *


yeah because you could still do modifications to your ride along the tour that could change your class


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn i didnt realize what time it was, yall are all making me late for home and sh*t :biggrin: :wave: Laterz


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 08:16 PM~10593022
> *yeah because you could still do modifications to your ride along the tour that could change your class
> *



i'll see wha i can do by victoria if not by then, then hopefully by the waco show  cuz i got bills up the ass right now. but i want that 1st place dammit :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2008, 08:10 PM~10592986
> *i say we just run the license plate 758-VUZ and pay this puto face a visit  :biggrin:  my sister works with the police department so iam sure she can come up with some info.  yea yea i took a look at his shitty ass 65 impala but it was kinda hard to get the plate number with all that rust  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2008, 06:19 PM~10593061
> *i'll see wha i can do by victoria if not by then, then hopefully by the waco show   cuz i got bills up the ass right now.  but i want that 1st place dammit  :biggrin:
> *


should i bring out my overnite celebrity fleetwood?? :0


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 07:10 PM~10592987
> *it might be like Rick's case, he wasnt supposed to be in mild- so they changed it, they might do the same with me im not sure, because really i think my car should be in street, but its all good as long as KOP is all over the standings, thats all i care about
> *


Yea you right about KOP being all over it!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2008, 07:10 PM~10592986
> *i say we just run the license plate 758-VUZ and pay this puto face a visit  :biggrin:  my sister works with the police department so iam sure she can come up with some info.  yea yea i took a look at his shitty ass 65 impala but it was kinda hard to get the plate number with all that rust  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 07:10 PM~10592987
> *it might be like Rick's case, he wasnt supposed to be in mild- so they changed it, they might do the same with me im not sure, because really i think my car should be in street, but its all good as long as KOP is all over the standings, thats all i care about
> *


Yea even though KOP is a smale club WERE still all OVER THE STANDINGS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 6 2008, 08:23 PM~10593091
> *X2
> *


que onda loco, when are you coming to houston again?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2008, 07:13 PM~10593003
> *iam not tryin to cap girl but i like how all your cuss words have the *s in em.  reminds me when i use to try to talk shit on the computer at school .. awwww the days.  what was that program called where u couldnt cuss or look up porn?  net nanny or some shit like that..
> *


lol thanx.....:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 6 2008, 07:28 PM~10593135
> *que onda loco, when are you coming to houston again?
> *


gotta pick up some parts in a wk or so dunno if b4 or after Vic show,but we can meet up.....peace R.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Problemas should be ready for this show  ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 07:36 PM~10592664
> *now can yall stop, its really annoying
> 
> disclaimer: i am not talking shit, just pointing out facts, and if anyone on here is gonna get pissed over stating an opinion, then just click that little "X" in the top right hand corner of your screen and get the fuck out..
> *


man how the fuck you gonna use my disclaimer, get the fuck outta here dumbass...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 6 2008, 08:56 PM~10593440
> *Problemas should be ready for this show   ttt
> *


man what the fuck you mean "should be ready" you aint got no competition as it is...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i sense some bitchasness in here


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2008, 09:01 PM~10593485
> *i sense some bitchasness in here
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 6 2008, 07:03 PM~10592904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Internet is serious business *****


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 6 2008, 10:28 PM~10594526
> *:angel:
> *



whut it dew girl? :wave: did that asshole finally leave you alone?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: cant you all grow up?? :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 09:45 PM~10594005
> *:angry:
> :0  Internet is serious business *****
> *



hey lil homie i like how you took all your info off your profile :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: guess u dont want anyone knowing who you are anymore. thats wha u get for being a bitch n talkin shit to a female :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

it was a joke and she started cursing, so dont try to blame that shit on me, its the fucking internet 




> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2008, 09:31 PM~10594548
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: cant you all grow up?? :biggrin:
> *



god made me short, i cant grow no more


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2008, 09:31 PM~10594562
> *hey lil homie i like how you took all your info off your profile  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  guess u dont want anyone knowing who you are anymore.  thats wha u get for being a bitch n talkin shit to a female  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: how you not gonna know who i am i got the same name, you cant read?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

dunno.....have not seen anything yet


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 10:34 PM~10594584
> *:uh:  how you not gonna know who i am i got the same name, you cant read?
> *



yea and i still got your plate number :biggrin: ..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2008, 09:47 PM~10594710
> *yea and i still got your plate number  :biggrin: ..
> *


 tell the previous owner that i said thanks for the car


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 10:51 PM~10594741
> *tell the previous owner that i said thanks for the car
> *


 :thumbsup: :uh: :loco:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

showing it at the show...










cruzing threw vic during the show....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ill ride and die for this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT....WHAT UP GOOFY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

PHANTOM MENACE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 6 2008, 09:09 PM~10594935
> *TTT....WHAT UP GOOFY
> *


JUS ADDING SOME PICS...TIRED OF TTT AND  

POST UP YOU CLUB CHICA...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MY LIL PRINCE'S G -RIDE...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HERE WE COME VIC....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

IM DONE........


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:BIGGTIN: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:BIGGTIN: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:BIGGTIN: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:BIGGTIN: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:BIGGTIN: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:BIGGTIN: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:burn:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:burn:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:burn:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:burn:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:burn:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

2







DA







TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

2







DA







TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

2







DA







TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

2







DA







TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

2







DA







TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

2







DA







TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

2







DA







TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2**







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2**







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2**







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2**







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2**







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2**







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

2*







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

2*







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

2*







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2**







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2**







DA







TOP*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


















:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*



































:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*












































:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*












































:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*












































:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*












































:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*












































:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*
























:fart:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*
























:butt:




:loco:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*





















:worship:




:loco:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


























:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


























:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


























:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


























:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


























:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


























:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


























:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


























:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


























:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


























:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


























:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


























:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


























:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


























:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*T*







*T*







*T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

way to much time on your hands.  ttt one more time


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

morning guys :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up Knightsgirl your well on your way to a trophy... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

nada.....yea I think so 2 I'm not going 2 stop even though some people keep messin w/ me


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 4 2008, 12:17 AM~10082311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Whoohoo pg 100!!!!!!

















Oh yea








TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Whoohoo pg 100!!!!!!
Oh yea
TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TO













THE












TOP















^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^






^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TO













THE












TOP















^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^






^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TO













THE












TOP















^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^






^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TO













THE












TOP















^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^






^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TO













THE












TOP















^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^






^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TO













THE












TOP















^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^






^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TO













THE












TOP















^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^






^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TO













THE












TOP















^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^






^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TO













THE












TOP















^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^






^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT









WHAT'S UP FUNKY


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey if you have a pic of the flyer for this show can you post it. i havent had a chance to see it and i was just wondering if its indoor or outdoor...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

MIGGS....






:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT






:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

DON'T HAVE ONE BUT IT'S INDOORS IF IT'S THE SAME FROME A COUPLE YRS BACK....THERE IS A PIC A FEW(lol) pages back


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

UP^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 7 2008, 10:39 AM~10597888
> *DON'T HAVE ONE BUT IT'S INDOORS IF IT'S THE SAME FROME A COUPLE YRS BACK....THERE IS A PIC A FEW(lol) pages back
> *



k yea i found it :biggrin: yea it says its indoor till it reaches capacity. hopefully i can get inside cuz i didnt pre register. watch me be the only one having to park outside  that would suck


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

don't worry I didn't pre reg either but paint always looks good in da sun........:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

omg

knightsgirl19 1048
FunkytownRoller 496
miggy254 127
HE_HATE_ME 64
MiKLO 63
Lord Goofy 36
SA ROLLERZ 2


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


THOUGHT I LEFT DIDNT YA


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT

WHERE YOU AT GIRL?????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


NEW PAGE FOR THAT ASS.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
COMING THRU THIS BITCH WITH A VENGEANCE....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


WHERED U GO


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


WHERED U GO


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


WHERED U GO


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Up


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Up


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

To






The







Top


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

To






The







Top


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

t t t


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

t t t


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are you done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 7 2008, 01:58 PM~10599814
> *are you done yet? :biggrin:
> *


what u talking bout willis :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Fuck it, lets skip class. see ya'll there


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 

FunkytownRoller 1205 
knightsgirl19 1178 
miggy254 127


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 

FunkytownRoller 1205 
knightsgirl19 1178 
miggy254 127


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 7 2008, 02:48 PM~10600579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 7 2008, 02:48 PM~10600579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 7 2008, 02:48 PM~10600579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 7 2008, 02:40 PM~10600516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 7 2008, 02:48 PM~10600579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 7 2008, 02:48 PM~10600579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Post Up Some Pics Of Victoria Texas Homie.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

PLEASE POST UP PICS OR SOMETHING ELSE BESIDES TTT N SMILIES>>>>


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 7 2008, 04:11 PM~10601397
> *TTT
> *



PLEASE POST UP PICS OR SOMETHING ELSE BESIDES TTT N SMILIES>>>>


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 7 2008, 04:13 PM~10601411
> *TTT
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2008, 04:11 PM~10601395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Have To Repost This One.... ON Here.... May She'll Be There... U Never Kno


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

WELL IT'S KINDA HARD 2 DO DAT @ WRK W/ MGR WATCHING U LIKE A HAWK PLUS CAN'T DO DAT ON MY PHONE


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 7 2008, 04:50 PM~10601653
> *WELL IT'S KINDA HARD 2 DO DAT @ WRK W/ MGR WATCHING U LIKE A HAWK PLUS CAN'T DO DAT ON MY PHONE
> *


Thats Cool Just Giving U A Hard Time.... Nice Bike By The Way


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*^^^^^^^*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*^^^^^^^*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

THANX :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*^^^^^^^*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

THANX :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*^^^^^^^^*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Giggity*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Heh heh alriiiight*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Heh heh alriiiight*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Heh heh alriiiight*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Heh heh alriiiight*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Heh heh alriiiight*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Heh heh alriiiight*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Heh heh alriiiight*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Heh heh alriiiight*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

BEFORE:












After:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

BEFORE:












After:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

knightsgirl19 1351
FunkytownRoller 1212
miggy254 127
HE_HATE_ME 97
MiKLO 64
Lord Goofy 36
SA ROLLERZ 33
unique27 28
newhopper 20
93caddy 17
teal62impala 14
DA_SQUID 13
impala65 10
DUB ROLLER 10
MsDani 9
impala_ss_in_atx 8
Loco 61 7
DJLATIN 5
$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 5
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 5
Bitter Sweet 4
FATASS 4
ChipsNQueso 3
Emperor Goofy 3
73monte 3
tito_ls 3
cadillac_pimpin 2
Dualhex02 2
low83cadillac 2
Cut N 3's 2
mrouija 2
acosta512 2
Mr.Teardrop 2
Medusa 1
rabbit 1
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 1
bigj81 1
hot$tuff5964 1
ROLLERZONLY 24/7 1
REC 1
ENGRAVER 1
MxBlancaG 1
King Daddy 1
1usamotorsports.com 1
lowlow81 1
juangotti 1
ATXSS 1
TXMRLEATHERFACE 1
81's Finest 1


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Heh heh alriiiight*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2tt*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*2tt*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*I want 2 go home 25 min 2 go*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 7 2008, 07:27 PM~10602724
> *knightsgirl19  1351
> FunkytownRoller  1212
> miggy254  127
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Hey Miklo :wave: like da pics*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 7 2008, 05:45 PM~10602874
> *Hey Miklo :wave: like da pics
> *


 :wave: which ones?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*^^^^^2 da top*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*da 1s a pg or 2 back*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*da 1s a pg or 2 back*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 7 2008, 05:52 PM~10602922
> *da 1s a pg or 2 back
> *


yeah, those were cool


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

[b^^^^^^2 da top[/b]


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^2 DA TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^2 DA TOP


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^2 DA TOP


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^2 DA TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^2 DA TOP


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

i aint doing this all night, ttt, for the last time























tonight....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^2 DA TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^2 DA TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^2 DA TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^2 DA TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^2 DA TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^2 DA TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^2 DA TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^2 DA TOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


Still here







Not stoping yet







Oh yea








TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


Still here







Not stoping yet







Oh yea








TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


Still here







Not stoping yet







Oh yea








TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

happy thursday .... :biggrin: On you Mark .... Get settt..... GGGGGOOOOOO...... let the TTT begin..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 8 2008, 08:08 AM~10606245
> *happy thursday ....  :biggrin:    On you Mark ....  Get settt.....  GGGGGOOOOOO......  let the TTT begin..
> *



*lol man I haven't been up this early in a while :biggrin:*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

miggy where r u??????? :dunno:










:biggrin:








2








DA










TOP


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Bored?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

waz up lil bro.....:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 8 2008, 08:45 AM~10606425
> *Bored?
> *


 :biggrin: yea a little wrk can be really slow


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 06:45 AM~10606429
> * waz up lil bro.....:wave:
> *


Jus in school ...doin my work...and On L.i.L :biggrin: ...You?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wow 160pgs of me and other peeps being bored crazy :loco:.........:biggrin:












Oh well.....what can u do????












Anyways










TTT










:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 8 2008, 08:49 AM~10606444
> *Jus in school ...doin my work...and On L.i.L :biggrin: ...You?
> *



just waiting 2 start another day @ wrk.........u wrkn 2day???


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 06:53 AM~10606464
> *just waiting 2 start another day @ wrk.........u wrkn 2day???
> *


whut time you goin in?...i go in at 5 today! :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 8 2008, 09:00 AM~10606500
> *whut time you goin in?...i go in at 5 today! :uh:
> *



in bout 3 more hrs (11:30) and then I get out til 8 but by the way it's been latley they might send some peeps home early


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what time u get out???


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what time u get out???


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what time u get out???


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what time u get out???


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

sry ^^^^^ damn server


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm hoping dat my phone doesn't die on me.........again :uh:............from all this post whoring :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 09:19 AM~10606584
> *I'm hoping dat my phone doesn't die on me.........again :uh:............from all this post whoring :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 09:11 AM~10606556
> *:nicoderm:
> *


I think you won the "TTT" Award


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 8 2008, 09:23 AM~10606600
> *I think you won the "TTT" Award
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 8 2008, 09:23 AM~10606600
> *I think you won the "TTT" Award
> *



No I can't say dat yet funky can still beat me


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 08:44 AM~10606419
> * miggy where r u??????? :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> 2
> ...



iam right here :wave: just had on my invisible sunglasses on sorry lol man i just woke up and my eyes are all sticky


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 8 2008, 09:29 AM~10606635
> *iam right here  :wave: just had on my invisible sunglasses on sorry lol man i just woke up and my eyes are all sticky
> *


:barf:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 09:36 AM~10606673
> *:barf:
> *



whaaa


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 8 2008, 09:45 AM~10606723
> *whaaa
> *



U said ur I's were sticky






Sooooooo.......





:barf:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 09:48 AM~10606741
> *U said ur I's were sticky
> Sooooooo.......
> :barf:
> *



yea you know how you get thoses early morning eye mocos when you first wake up lol well they garn now cuz i just got out the shower. gotta get ready for another day at work :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 07:06 AM~10606516
> * what time u get out???
> *


10 tonight!  ..aint too bad!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

no it's not......same hrs I had when I was in skool.......tell mom and 'em I said "Hi" when u get home.........


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Damn another hr and a half b4 I go 2 wrk yea!!! uh: not)fu*k my life


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*knightsgirl19

1426*

FunkytownRoller

1222

miggy254

133

HE_HATE_ME

97

MiKLO

66

SA ROLLERZ

39

Lord Goofy

36

unique27

28

newhopper

20

93caddy

17

teal62impala

14

DA_SQUID

13

impala65

10

DUB ROLLER

10

impala_ss_in_atx

9

MsDani

9

Loco 61

7

$RO-KUSTOMKING$

6

DJLATIN

5

GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

5

Bitter Sweet

4

acosta512

4

RAY_512

4

FATASS

4

ChipsNQueso

3

Emperor Goofy

3

73monte

3

tito_ls

3

hot$tuff5964

2

cadillac_pimpin

2

Dualhex02

2

low83cadillac

2

Cut N 3's

2

mrouija

2

ATXSS

2

Mr.Teardrop

2

Medusa

1

rabbit

1

BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

1

bigj81

1

ROLLERZONLY 24/7

1

REC

1

ENGRAVER

1

MxBlancaG

1

King Daddy

1

1usamotorsports.com

1

lowlow81

1

juangotti

1

TXMRLEATHERFACE

1

81's Finest

1



Damn mayb I should take it down a notch











Nah I'll keep going :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

god dam calm down!......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 08:08 AM~10606879
> * no it's not......same hrs I had when I was in skool.......tell mom and 'em I said "Hi" when u get home.........
> *


Iight then...will do!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@May 8 2008, 10:40 AM~10607106
> *god dam calm down!......
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

neva!!!!! :guns: :guns: :guns:











j/p :biggrin: it's boring @ wrk it's all just fun & games


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 8 2008, 08:58 AM~10607266
> *TTT
> *


wussup  :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Mik was up :wave: u ready 2 get a sunburn on sat :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 09:14 AM~10607409
> *Hey Mik was up :wave: u ready 2 get a sunburn on sat :biggrin:
> *


 :burn: :yessad:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't 4get ur hat :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ATXSS=STALKER







LOL







TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 01:32 PM~10608397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

sending my lil girl down there next month for softball camp...cant wait :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT.....FOR VIC......


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT.....FOR VIC......


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*HAVE A FRIEND THAT IS SELLING SOME PIT PUPPIES....3MALES BOUT 10-12 WEEKS OLD....DARK BRINDLE, FAWN,AND DARK FAWN/brown....asking $175obo....nice heads and weight.......pm me for #*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

cant let you get too far ahead


ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT






:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT






:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT






:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Morning :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Another day of "TTT"






Well lets begin








:biggrin:








TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Another day of "TTT"






Well lets begin








:biggrin:








TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: Y


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*T T T*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

YOUR CRAZY!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Chad called in reinforcements! :biggrin: *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:loco:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*LOL :biggrin: *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:dunno:

:tears:

:angel:

:uh:

:guns:

:burn:

:buttkick:

:rofl:

:nono:

:scrutinize:

:happysad:

:banghead:

:werd:

:wow:

:loco:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

knightsgirl19 1538

FunkytownRoller 1318

miggy254 137

HE_HATE_ME	97

MiKLO 67

SA ROLLERZ	39

Lord Goofy 36

unique27 28

newhopper 20


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

1 more week...........:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

* 
I HAVE A FRIEND THAT IS SELLING SOME PIT PUPPIES....3MALES BOUT 10-12 WEEKS OLD....DARK BRINDLE, FAWN,AND DARK FAWN/brown....asking $175obo....nice heads and weight.......pm me for #*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 05:55 PM~10610299
> * HAVE A FRIEND THAT IS SELLING SOME PIT PUPPIES....3MALES BOUT 10-12 WEEKS OLD....DARK BRINDLE, FAWN,AND DARK FAWN/brown....asking $175obo....nice heads and weight.......pm me for #
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

What up funky :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 9 2008, 11:54 AM~10616032
> *What up funky :wave:
> *


WASSUP GILR, HOW YOU DOING??? STILL AT IT I SEE


TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 9 2008, 12:02 PM~10616092
> *WASSUP GILR, HOW YOU DOING??? STILL AT IT I SEE
> TTT
> *



eh can't complain, yea......nothing else 2 do but post whore :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

TTT LOL


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT









:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT









:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT









:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT









:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thats my boy mr ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT









:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT









:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

KNEW IT WOULDNT TAKE YOU LONG....

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

A LIL AT A TIME....I HAVEN'T QUIT JUST BEEN PRETTY BUSY.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

O YEA












TTT







:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

O YEA












TTT







:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^







TO THE TOP







^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

TO ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY:

WEGO SHOW TOUR NEXT STOP VICTORIA, TX MAY 18TH VICTORIA COMMUNITY CENTER!!

MAY 17TH ROLLERZ ONLY DINNER & [email protected] 8:00 PM HOWARD JOHNSON BANQUET ROOM!!

ALSO ROOMS BLOCKED AT THE HOWARD JOHNSON FOR 59 + TAX UNDER THE NAME OF " THERESA VELA" CALL 361-575-0251 TO RESERVE YOUR ROOM TODAY 

ANY QUESTIONS CALL DAVID 361-550-3609


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

you didnt think i was gonna let you get too far ahead did you...


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

This topic is being bumped way too often. I know it happens alot but it's been taken to the extreme here.

When you bump a topic, at least try and have something useful to add to it.

I'm locking it for right now. I'll open it back up a bit later.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

lol...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Victoria show just 1 more week


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm ready guys who's ready :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

That had suck that the topic got locked, but they should know that there is a ttt award....so it brings on more guest 2 lil as well as promets da show


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 2 2008, 12:13 PM~10070010
> *Stop #4 on the WEGO WORLD TOUR...
> 
> and more importantly, the 2nd FULL POINT SHOW!
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Man when they locked the topic lil just wasn't the same........







:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...










TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Me and my hubby r getting shirts made 4 da show.......look 4 our names on da sleeve




Who else is getting some made???


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Me and my hubby r getting shirts made 4 da show.......look 4 our names on da sleeve




Who else is getting some made???


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Me and my hubby r getting shirts made 4 da show.......look 4 our names on da sleeve




Who else is getting some made???


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Trying to make da most of ur post huh funky??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Trying to make da most of ur post huh funky??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Trying to make da most of ur post huh funky??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Trying to make da most of ur post huh funky??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 10 2008, 04:49 PM~10624126
> *ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 10 2008, 04:49 PM~10624126
> *ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 10 2008, 04:49 PM~10624126
> *ok, guess i gotta make my posts more informative...
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 4 2008, 12:17 AM~10082311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I bet by da end of da day we will b @ pg 200 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I bet by da end of da day we will b @ pg 200 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I bet by da end of da day we will b @ pg 200 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I bet by da end of da day we will b @ pg 200 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

only 40 post to go


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 10 2008, 05:46 PM~10624491
> *only 40 post to go
> *


Well lets get started........:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

kljafkl;akl;jfklajfkljakljfkl akl fajf klajdlkfjai;ejio adffadsfasdfe


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 10 2008, 05:46 PM~10624491
> *only 40 post to go
> *


Well lets get started........:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 10 2008, 06:03 PM~10624569
> *kljafkl;akl;jfklajfkljakljfkl akl fajf klajdlkfjai;ejio adffadsfasdfe
> *



Wtf 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



At least try 2 make some sense


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 10 2008, 06:03 PM~10624569
> *kljafkl;akl;jfklajfkljakljfkl akl fajf klajdlkfjai;ejio adffadsfasdfe
> *


Is ur dad back from da car wash yet??


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 10 2008, 05:24 PM~10624651
> *Is ur dad back from da car wash yet??
> *


nope












































































ttt































ttt

















rttt










































ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pizza's here gtg :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pepperionie and sheese


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 10 2008, 06:35 PM~10624694
> *nope
> ttt
> ttt
> ...


Oh when we had left they were very busy

What does *rttt* mean??? :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 10 2008, 06:49 PM~10624754
> *pizza's here gtg :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Save me some :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 10 2008, 06:03 PM~10624797
> *Oh when we had left they were very busy
> 
> What does rttt mean??? :dunno:
> *


really to the top    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 10 2008, 07:07 PM~10624811
> *really to the top       :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:
Good 1 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2008, 11:39 AM~10598321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

coming to a show near you


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

1 more pg 2 go.......


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

* 
I HAVE A FRIEND THAT IS SELLING SOME PIT PUPPIES....3MALES BOUT 10-12 WEEKS OLD....DARK BRINDLE, FAWN,AND DARK FAWN/brown....asking $175obo....nice heads and weight.......pm me for #*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

So who's taking what 2 da show???


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 10 2008, 07:40 PM~10624974
> *coming to a show near you
> 
> 
> ...


U going 2 da show??


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yup...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... i hope if i dont get in trouble at school this week :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I guess by 2morrow will b @ pg 200....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 11 2008, 12:53 AM~10626627
> *yup...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... i hope if i dont get in trouble at school this week :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


U sound like ray.......:roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

so was ur dad tired when he got home


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what r ya'll taking 2 da show


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Today is unique27 b-day



Happy Birthday Baby


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE BIKES ROLLIN TO VIC...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up goof :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 10 2008, 11:26 PM~10626765
> *what up goof :wave:
> *


WUT UP............  1 WEEK AWAY...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

1413


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

1413


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

oh yea pg 200


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

im eatin a apple pie right now


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i wanted it i was almost there


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i might have somethin new on it hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@May 10 2008, 12:51 AM~10621589
> *This topic is being bumped way too often. I know it happens alot but it's been taken to the extreme here.
> 
> When you bump a topic, at least try and have something useful to add to it.
> ...



just a reminder of what happen yesterday











Oh yea













To

Da

Top


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey goof do ya'll have anymore bikes in da club??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Giggity


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Giggity


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Giggity


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Heh heh


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 10 2008, 11:50 PM~10626883
> *Hey goof do ya'll have anymore bikes in da club??
> *


jus 2 bikes and 1 pedal car...  ..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Alllright


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

There nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 10 2008, 11:55 PM~10626901
> *Alllright
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

1 last up 4 2nite ya'll have an tun and safe mother's day









Don't 4 get 2 give them a hug :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:



Couldn't sleep......what can u do?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:



Couldn't sleep......what can u do?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:



Couldn't sleep......what can u do?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:



Couldn't sleep......what can u do?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:



Couldn't sleep......what can u do?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good morning everybody.....


Happy mothers day.....to all ya'lls moms



:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good morning everybody.....


Happy mothers day.....to all ya'lls moms



:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good morning everybody.....


Happy mothers day.....to all ya'lls moms



:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good morning everybody.....


Happy mothers day.....to all ya'lls moms



:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good morning everybody.....


Happy mothers day.....to all ya'lls moms



:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good morning everybody.....


Happy mothers day.....to all ya'lls moms



:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good morning everybody.....


Happy mothers day.....to all ya'lls moms



:angel:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

video game tournament :cheesy: :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

a game tournament 4 what game??


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 11 2008, 09:06 AM~10627676
> * a game tournament 4 what game??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: it says under lots of entertainment


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought this topic got locked?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 11 2008, 09:06 AM~10627676
> * a game tournament 4 what game??
> *


super mario :0 :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

OH.........BEAUTIFUL DAY IN CEN-TEX.....I CAN SMELL THE GRILLS BURNIN......


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 11 2008, 12:26 PM~10628237
> *I thought this topic got locked?
> *



It was but they unlocked it as of yesterday....:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sup everybody!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@May 10 2008, 12:51 AM~10621589
> *This topic is being bumped way too often. I know it happens alot but it's been taken to the extreme here.
> 
> When you bump a topic, at least try and have something useful to add to it.
> ...



c ^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nothing much just chilling wat up w/ cha?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

slow down people, dont get da topic locked again.... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 11 2008, 05:12 PM~10629858
> *slow down people, dont get da topic locked again.... :biggrin:
> *



We wouldn't do that........










:biggrin:










O yea 










TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 11 2008, 05:12 PM~10629858
> *slow down people, dont get da topic locked again.... :biggrin:
> *



We wouldn't do that........










:biggrin:










O yea 










TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 11 2008, 05:12 PM~10629858
> *slow down people, dont get da topic locked again.... :biggrin:
> *



We wouldn't do that........










:biggrin:










O yea 










TTT


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Nah leave it open,knightsgirl19 likes it here


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

[
:uh: :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I hope evry1 had a good mother's day


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers, grandmothers and God mothers.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

so who is going cruizin on sat nite?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

DIDNT GET MY PREREG. OFF IN TIME  
DONT KNOW IF IM TAKEN THE TRUCK NOW OR NOT :angry: 
DONT WANNA MAKE THE TRIP,WITH THE TRUCK AND 
NOT GET TO SHOW.. :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I didn't pre-reg either but I'm just taking a bike so it will b different 4 me......I guess


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 11 2008, 11:15 PM~10632065
> *I didn't pre-reg either but I'm just taking a bike so it will b different 4 me......I guess
> *


 :uh: 
well shit well see,ill load up and roll if i make it in then :biggrin: 
if not,2hrs wasted :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well make da most of it if u don't get n.....go 2 a strip club or something.......:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@May 11 2008, 11:18 PM~10632087
> *:uh:
> well shit well see,ill load up and roll if i make it in then  :biggrin:
> if not,2hrs wasted :angry:
> *



i believe that if it gets full inside you can still post up outside. on the flyer it doesnt say anything bout once the inside fills up no more entrants will be allowed. cuz i didnt pre reg either and iam drivin bout 2 1/2 hrs to Victoria bro.... fuck it if we cant get in we can go find some boppaz in Victoria


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 12 2008, 02:09 AM~10632976
> *i believe that if it gets full inside you can still post up outside.  on the flyer it doesnt say anything bout once the inside fills up no more entrants will be allowed.  cuz i didnt pre reg either and iam drivin bout 2 1/2 hrs to Victoria bro.... fuck it if we cant get in we can go find some boppaz in Victoria
> *


 :uh: 
shit if we do get in we can still do that!! :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

6 more days :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Inside space is very limited (and remember, if you are inside you MUST have carpet or something under the wheels besides the typical fire marshal rules). There is tons of outside space though, so if you don't get inside, you will get to show. The only way you will get turned down is if you show up past 11 (and we may even let cars in until 11:30 depending on how many people are walking around already).


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 12 2008, 08:54 AM~10633699
> *Inside space is very limited (and remember, if you are inside you MUST have carpet or something under the wheels besides the typical fire marshal rules).  There is tons of outside space though, so if you don't get inside, you will get to show.  The only way you will get turned down is if you show up past 11 (and we may even let cars in until 11:30 depending on how many people are walking around already).
> *



Paint jobs look better out side anyways :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

knightsgirl19 SO U R GOING DIZ WEEKEND 2 DA SHOW?.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@May 12 2008, 10:05 AM~10634116
> *knightsgirl19 SO U R GOING DIZ WEEKEND 2 DA SHOW?.....
> *



Yea we going...the 1 show that I'm actually gonna enter with this bike until my other 1 is done....we rollin out wit knights on sat.....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

shit i see what sup with my dad with diz weekend see 
if he want to make a trip i try and take da trike........


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 12 2008, 07:54 AM~10633699
> *Inside space is very limited (and remember, if you are inside you MUST have carpet or something under the wheels besides the typical fire marshal rules).  There is tons of outside space though, so if you don't get inside, you will get to show.  The only way you will get turned down is if you show up past 11 (and we may even let cars in until 11:30 depending on how many people are walking around already).
> *



Good 2 see ya back....Sorry 4 Yalls Loss...... :angel: :angel:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 11 2008, 12:35 AM~10626816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


iim settin up outside :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

That b cool it's a nice show 4rm what I hear


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 12 2008, 08:54 AM~10633699
> *Inside space is very limited (and remember, if you are inside you MUST have carpet or something under the wheels besides the typical fire marshal rules).  There is tons of outside space though, so if you don't get inside, you will get to show.  The only way you will get turned down is if you show up past 11 (and we may even let cars in until 11:30 depending on how many people are walking around already).
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 12 2008, 10:49 AM~10634436
> *iim settin up outside :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

sup? uffin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

nada just workin :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

6 more days... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 12 2008, 08:54 AM~10633699
> *Inside space is very limited (and remember, if you are inside you MUST have carpet or something under the wheels besides the typical fire marshal rules).  There is tons of outside space though, so if you don't get inside, you will get to show.  The only way you will get turned down is if you show up past 11 (and we may even let cars in until 11:30 depending on how many people are walking around already).
> *



id rather show outside unless its like raining or something. i just think cars look better in the sun rather then in a building. does anyone know if they're giving plaques or throphies?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 12 2008, 08:54 AM~10633699
> *Inside space is very limited (and remember, if you are inside you MUST have carpet or something under the wheels besides the typical fire marshal rules).  There is tons of outside space though, so if you don't get inside, you will get to show.  The only way you will get turned down is if you show up past 11 (and we may even let cars in until 11:30 depending on how many people are walking around already).
> *



id rather show outside unless its like raining or something. i just think cars look better in the sun rather then in a building. does anyone know if they're giving plaques or throphies?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 12 2008, 04:32 PM~10637038
> *6 more days... :biggrin:
> *


whats this 6 more days? my birthday remember? mi comple anos iam gonna be 18.. awww mi guerito but u always gonna be my chavaleto. you gonna stay with your aunt delores ok? ................. anyone know what moved thats from? Miklo should know


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 12 2008, 03:51 PM~10637152
> *id rather show outside unless its like raining or something.  i just think cars look better in the sun rather then in a building.  does anyone know if they're giving plaques or throphies?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 12 2008, 02:56 PM~10637187
> *whats this 6 more days?  my birthday remember? mi comple anos iam gonna be 18.. awww mi guerito but u always gonna be my chavaleto.  you gonna stay with your aunt delores ok? ................. anyone know what moved thats from? Miklo should know
> *



Oye mommy, in seis días, just six little days, bingo! I’m home free!

Aye, bingo, what’s this bingo? What you’re gonna be doing in six days?

i know... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 12 2008, 04:01 PM~10637210
> *Oye mommy, in seis días, just six little days, bingo! I’m home free!
> 
> Aye, bingo, what’s this bingo? What you’re gonna be doing in six days?
> ...



are you going to the show/


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 12 2008, 08:35 AM~10634318
> *Good 2 see ya back....Sorry 4 Yalls Loss...... :angel:  :angel:
> *


Thanks for the Angels. I'm sure that's where he is.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@May 12 2008, 04:24 PM~10637367
> *Thanks for the Angels.  I'm sure that's where he is.
> *



yes i am sure he is.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 12 2008, 03:02 PM~10637213
> *are you going to the show/
> *


yeah, im going now :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 12 2008, 05:02 PM~10637685
> *yeah, im going now  :biggrin:
> *



cool


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+May 12 2008, 04:56 PM~10637187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up Miklo


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 13 2008, 08:57 AM~10642735
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *











X2


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 13 2008, 08:57 AM~10642735
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *











X2


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 13 2008, 08:57 AM~10642735
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *











X2


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 13 2008, 08:57 AM~10642735
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *











X2


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 13 2008, 08:57 AM~10642735
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *











X2


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ayy what sup with da rooms diz weekend??........i need info...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@May 13 2008, 09:52 AM~10642955
> *ayy what sup with da rooms diz weekend??........i need info...
> *


...same as last night.....get me some info on how many and ill ask him....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

same old people i think y u need 2 know dat?......


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@May 13 2008, 10:08 AM~10643047
> *same old people i think y u need 2 know dat?......
> *



So 1 room for everybody?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

yup how many beds come in a room?.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@May 13 2008, 10:21 AM~10643143
> *yup how many beds come in a room?.....
> *


2 I think....I will call him once the reservations are set u have to pay wether u go or not.....not my rules but what can u do....:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

well then i call u 2night 4 sure dont reserv nuttin yet!........


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Knightsgirl19 was here


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT









5 mo days


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 05:23 PM~10278730
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ride. lookin foward to checking it in person.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

HELL YA SOME NICE RIDES SEE YALL THERE


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 13 2008, 02:21 PM~10644888
> *ttt
> *


X2


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn double post :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

knightsgirl19 1788
FunkytownRoller 1639
miggy254 142
HE_HATE_ME 97
MiKLO 73
Lord Goofy 42
SA ROLLERZ 40
DA_SQUID 33
unique27 28
newhopper 22
93caddy 18
teal62impala 15
impala_ss_in_atx 13
ROLLERZONLY 24/7 10
acosta512 10
DUB ROLLER 10
impala65 10
MsDani 9
Bitter Sweet 7
Loco 61 7
LilBoyBlue 7
$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 6
RAY_512 6
Mr.Teardrop 6
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 5
tito_ls 5
DJLATIN 5
73monte 4
Cut N 3's 4
ATXSS 4
FATASS 4
Dualhex02 3
mrouija 3
ChipsNQueso 3
Emperor Goofy 3
hot$tuff5964 2
cadillac_pimpin 2
low83cadillac 2
MxBlancaG 2
SLOLOW 2
bigj81 1
REC 1
LayItLow 1
ENGRAVER 1
King Daddy 1
1usamotorsports.com 1
lowlow81 1
juangotti 1
TXMRLEATHERFACE 1
81's Finest 1
Medusa 1
rabbit 1
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 1


we took this 2 da extreme :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn double post :angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

YALLS FINGURES ARE GONNA FALL OFF WITH ALL THOSE TTT

knightsgirl19 1788
FunkytownRoller 1639


:0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 13 2008, 02:05 PM~10645209
> *YALLS FINGURES ARE GONNA FALL OFF WITH ALL THOSE  TTT
> 
> knightsgirl19 1788
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 13 2008, 02:05 PM~10645209
> *YALLS FINGURES ARE GONNA FALL OFF WITH ALL THOSE  TTT
> 
> knightsgirl19 1788
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 12 2008, 07:45 PM~10638425
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: lol damn i had to go back 6 pages just to reply to this message ... aint that bout a bitch lolz.. well got some sad news i might not be makin it to Victoria


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

hey :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 13 2008, 03:05 PM~10645209
> *YALLS FINGURES ARE GONNA FALL OFF WITH ALL THOSE  TTT
> 
> knightsgirl19 1788
> ...


yeah, my keyboard started smokin.... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


so i said fuck it, aint got no money for another one and god knows what id be doing without layitlow... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


plus gotta dump some more cash into the bikes, not a keyboard


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 13 2008, 08:43 PM~10648473
> *yeah, my keyboard started smokin.... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> so i said fuck it, aint got no money for another one and god knows what id be doing without layitlow... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> plus gotta dump some more cash into the bikes, not a keyboard
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 13 2008, 08:43 PM~10648473
> *yeah, my keyboard started smokin.... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> so i said fuck it, aint got no money for another one and god knows what id be doing without layitlow... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> plus gotta dump some more cash into the bikes, not a keyboard
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

well so much for VICTORIA my fucken babysitter just backed out,
:banghead: :nono: :guns: 
but yall better be ready for HOUSTON!! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@May 13 2008, 10:36 PM~10649600
> *well so much for VICTORIA my fucken babysitter just backed out,
> :banghead:  :nono:  :guns:
> but yall better be ready for HOUSTON!! :biggrin:
> *



:no:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm all alone in here.....echo








Echo







Echo


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

not anymore!!!
so what sup what going down?....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE GREAT WEATHER FOR THE SHOW NOT LIKE RIGHT NOW WHERE YOU NEED AN UMBRELLA BRELLA BRELLA .... WHOA THERES THAT ECHO AGAIN :biggrin: 

Saturday
Sunny
Hi 84°F 

Saturday
Night
Partly
Cloudy
Lo 60°F 

Sunday
Sunny
Hi 87°F


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@May 13 2008, 10:36 PM~10649600
> *well so much for VICTORIA my fucken babysitter just backed out,
> :banghead:  :nono:  :guns:
> but yall better be ready for HOUSTON!! :biggrin:
> *


so you gonna send that stuff???


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Eh B did u clean up dat mess in ur trunk


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

dont know what u talking bout


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 14 2008, 01:00 PM~10653716
> *dont know what u talking bout
> *


I heard there was a big brown stain dat was drill retarded :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:twak: :machinegun: :buttkick: :nono: :loco: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 31 2008, 03:30 PM~10299902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

to bad its to late to pre reg my model. i would have but its 20 now  and i gotta pay 25 for the bike


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Model entries are $10 for 1 pass (if you pay $20 you will get 2 passes)


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 14 2008, 05:48 PM~10656291
> *Model entries are $10 for 1 pass (if you pay $20 you will get 2 passes)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

U do get 2 passes when u enter a bike......right?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

gonna also be there............................................................................................................................................................................................hopefully if i get the interior dorr panals and lights


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Any problems w/ tailgating


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how did this show topic get so big?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 08:53 PM~10657161
> *how did this show topic get so big?
> *


:wave:





And funky







Post whoring @ it's best :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea man my dog at my stash


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea man my dog at my stash


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea man my dog at my stash


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea man my dog at my stash


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

It's f*cking Vodka man!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

It's f*cking Vodka man!!


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

ILL BE ON STAGE PERFORMING, SO YAL COME HOLLA AT ME IL HAVE ON DAT TEXAS R.O. SHIRT


CHECK OUT MY MUSIC ON MYSPACE
http://www.myspace.com/mistameangene


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea man my dog at my stash


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea man my dog at my stash


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

knightsgirl19 1819

FunkytownRoller 1641

miggy254 143

HE_HATE_ME 97

MiKLO 74

Lord Goofy 43

SA ROLLERZ 40

unique27 36

DA_SQUID 36

newhopper 22

93caddy 18

impala_ss_in_atx 15

teal62impala 15

acosta512 11

ROLLERZONLY 24/7 10

DUB ROLLER 10

impala65 10

MsDani 9

LilBoyBlue 9

ATXSS 8

Bitter Sweet 7

Loco 61 7

Mr.Teardrop 7

$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 6

RAY_512 6

GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 5

tito_ls 5

DJLATIN 5

73monte 4

Cut N 3's 4

mrouija 4

FATASS 4

Dualhex02 3

noe_from_texas 3

ChipsNQueso 3

Emperor Goofy 3

hot$tuff5964 2

cadillac_pimpin 2

low83cadillac 2

MxBlancaG 2

TonyO 2

SLOLOW 2

bigj81 1

REC 1

LayItLow 1

ENGRAVER 1

King Daddy 1

1usamotorsports.com 1

lowlow81 1

juangotti 1

TXMRLEATHERFACE 1

meangene 1

81's Finest 1

Medusa 1

rabbit 1

BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 1


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

So any info bout que'n @ da show????


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

So any info bout que'n @ da show????


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

So any info bout que'n @ da show????


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

So any info bout que'n @ da show????


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

It's boring reading repeats. Any good gossip?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

found this on page 2 thought I'd bump it up before the TTT racers got to it :biggrin: sorry Bitter Sweet no gossip


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meangene_@May 14 2008, 10:36 PM~10657916
> *ILL BE ON STAGE PERFORMING, SO YAL COME HOLLA AT ME IL HAVE ON DAT TEXAS R.O. SHIRT
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 14 2008, 05:21 PM~10655593
> *
> *



hey bro that pornsite is back up over in off topic :biggrin: just thought id let ya know lol they got some bad bitches too


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 15 2008, 09:33 AM~10660523
> *hey bro that pornsite is back up over in off topic  :biggrin:  just thought id let ya know lol they got some bad bitches too
> *


GUESS WE WONT BE SEEING YOU MUCH ON THE FORUM WE'LL MISS YOU .. J/K ... HAD TO ..... :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Porn.....cochino..........


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

never thought that i would see this topic on the 2nd page :0 
T T T


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

sry been busy @ wrk


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 15 2008, 02:03 PM~10663037
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 15 2008, 07:33 AM~10660523
> *hey bro that pornsite is back up over in off topic  :biggrin:  just thought id let ya know lol they got some bad bitches too
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i hope everyone is ready for this weekend


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*DAMN 210 PAGES OF TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :0 :0 :0


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. SHORT DOG LIVE IN THE MIX ON WWW.THEBEAT713.COM


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm back!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't forget, this show is FULL POINTS (meaning each car entry counts for 2 points instead of one). It's a BIG one to attend...see you on Sunday!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 10 2008, 04:55 PM~10624178
> *Me and my hubby r getting shirts made 4 da show.......look 4 our names on da sleeve
> Who else is getting some made???
> *


look for me.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yO RICK CK YOUR MESSAGES


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY VICTORIA TAKEOVER


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 15 2008, 09:21 PM~10666263
> *yO RICK CK YOUR MESSAGES
> *



i did. sent you a reply back


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dammit gas is a muthafucka too. iam gonna have to hit up the pawn shop so i can make it to the show  

oh yea 


TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 15 2008, 09:59 PM~10666113
> *look for me.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well we only got bout 2 more dys left.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

What up B


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHAT UP .... DAMN GONNA HAVE TO GET A LOAN TO FILL GAS TANK UP TO GO TO VICTORIA ... :angry: PROBABLY GONNA FILL ER UP TODAY CUZ THIS WEEKEND GONNA GET HIGHER....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Weather report for Victoria on Sunday is all sun....high in high 80's. It's going to be a great day....see you at the show!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 15 2008, 05:30 PM~10664866
> *ttt
> *


 Good Luck out there Homie !!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 16 2008, 03:48 PM~10672090
> *Weather report for Victoria on Sunday is all sun....high in high 80's.  It's going to be a great day....see you at the show!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

just filled up the diesel. 188.69. going to wego tour....... priceless


----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 16 2008, 08:50 PM~10673545
> *just filled up the diesel. 188.69.  going to wego tour....... priceless
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up Rob ?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

What up B?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I hope everybody has everything packed and ready 2 go.......


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

ROYAL FLUSH IS ON THE WAY, SEE YOU AT THE ROLLERZ ONLY PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i like that car


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 16 2008, 08:50 PM~10673545
> *just filled up the diesel. 188.69.  going to wego tour....... priceless
> *



i just filled up the ford escort.. $23.75 dammit iam ready


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

about to clean up el sicko.. load up the bike.. and head out tonight.. spend a lil time in victoria..

where da hoes at????


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Bring em w/ u j/p :biggrin:




C u there........*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I still got get more stuff ready 2 go b4 we leave.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

is electricity free?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

already see everybody at da show!.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 17 2008, 07:20 AM~10676094
> *Bring em w/ u j/p :biggrin:
> C u there........
> *


no room.. :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well there's hoes n every area code :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well 28 miles 2 go :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

We r now in Vic


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

We r now in Vic


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)

Texas Made Custom Truck & Car Show will be there to represent awready!!!!

SKR GIRL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE WILL BE REPPIN IN VIC!!!!!!12 HRS FROM NOW.. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

We've been here 4 a while now


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 17 2008, 09:39 PM~10678899
> *We've been here 4 a while now
> *


glad to see my boy let you win this time


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 18 2008, 01:00 AM~10679216
> *glad to see my boy let you win this time
> *





Lol


Yea he's a good guy. It was all fun and games


See ya'll at the show


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good morning







:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Damn it was hot @ dis show


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 18 2008, 03:03 PM~10681888
> *Damn it was hot @ dis show
> *


ANY PICS?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

But all n all it was a good show


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yea gotta try and load em but I'm sure 2marrow there will b some


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

a few of them


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice shots rick....do u have the one of mrs. Dani and my bike


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 19 2008, 08:31 AM~10685924
> *Nice shots rick....do u have the one of  mrs. Dani and my bike
> *


congrats on the TTT award...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

also tell ur club thanks for the help trying to load my car on the trailer...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 18 2008, 09:43 PM~10683904
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DALLAS LOWRIDERS REP DA BEST WE COULD OUT THERE !!! 
GREAT OUT COME AND SHOW !!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2008, 10:47 AM~10686030
> *also tell ur club thanks for the help trying to load my car on the trailer...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2008, 09:47 AM~10686030
> *also tell ur club thanks for the help trying to load my car on the trailer...
> *


no problem homie


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

took 2nd









and my model car took 2nd but no pics.....camera's at the house


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

took 2nd









and my model car took 2nd but no pics.....camera's at the house


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

took 2nd









and my model car took 2nd but no pics.....camera's at the house


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

took 2nd









and my model car took 2nd but no pics.....camera's at the house


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2008, 10:43 AM~10686007
> *congrats on the TTT award...
> *




Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE AND KRAZY TOYZ REPPIN THE HLC AT THE SHOW....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 19 2008, 10:58 AM~10686116
> *took 2nd
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

great show jon.. thanks for everything...

no more food fights..


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

lotta fun great show see yall around next time


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 19 2008, 02:32 PM~10687629
> *lotta fun great show see yall around next time
> *


x2


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

First time working a food booth and guess what I saw everybody @ the show. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2008, 09:47 AM~10686030
> *also tell ur club thanks for the help trying to load my car on the trailer...
> *



sup homie, did ya finally get it in the other parkin lot?? man that corner was given hell...i would have went over there also, but figured yall had it...if ya eva need anything hit me up, im always down.... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

good show this weekend, it was cool meeting some of you out there...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 19 2008, 01:42 PM~10688111
> *sup homie, did ya finally get it in the other parkin lot?? man that corner was given hell...i would have went over there also, but figured yall had it...if ya eva need anything hit me up, im always down.... :biggrin:
> *


thanks for yalls help to...ya finally..that gravel ground, my dumps and straps had me agg..but we got it on...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE CAME DEEP TO VICTORIA!!!!!










ME AND DA WIFEY HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2008, 07:49 PM~10690122
> *EMPIRE CAME DEEP TO VICTORIA!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


it was good to see you again bro...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

any pics


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yo I had fun in Victoria people every where were real cool w/us see yall later later.... your homie from FIRME TIEMPO...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 19 2008, 03:48 PM~10688162
> *good show this weekend, it was cool meeting some of you out there...
> *


Yea it was real cool meetin u 2


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 19 2008, 07:00 PM~10690829
> *it was good to see you again bro...
> *


same here brother....congrats on your win..glad to here that you got back ur lil girl's bike..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 19 2008, 08:38 PM~10692062
> *HAD A GREAT TIME
> *


nice ride bro..


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

HEY SLOLO WHAT DOES IT SAY ON THE BACK OF YOUR WINDOW ? 








 

OH YEAH AND THE HOOD WAS BAD ASS YOU HAVE A BAD ASS CAR MAN... MUCH PROPSS


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2008, 10:45 PM~10692138
> *nice ride bro..
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 19 2008, 10:47 PM~10692177
> *HEY SLOLO WHAT DOES IT SAY ON THE BACK OF YOUR WINDOW ?
> 
> 
> ...


LA RESBALOSA AND THANKS JON FROM THE KANDY SHOP HAS DONE ALL THE WORK AND WE ARE NOT DONE YET I JUST DONT LIKE TO LOOSE SO I GOT TO STAY ON TOP


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I just wanted to thank all of you on behalf of LMPevents....the show was a blast for us (but a lot of work!)...I really like Victoria as the center point of San Antonio, Corpus, and Houston. LMPevents has enjoyed the support and we noticed there are 10 bike owners that have been to every show so far, so we kicked in another $500 from LMP to the Wego World Tour to up the Bike Championship to $1,000. Thanks for the support!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 19 2008, 09:17 PM~10692559
> *I just wanted to thank all of you on behalf of LMPevents....the show was a blast for us (but a lot of work!)...I really like Victoria as the center point of San Antonio, Corpus, and Houston.  LMPevents has enjoyed the support and we noticed there are 10 bike owners that have been to every show so far, so we kicked in another $500 from LMP to the Wego World Tour to up the Bike Championship to $1,000.  Thanks for the support!
> *


good to see someone show the bikes some love


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 19 2008, 11:45 PM~10692951
> *good to see someone show the bikes some love
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 19 2008, 11:45 PM~10692951
> *good to see someone show the bikes some love
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 19 2008, 08:50 PM~10692217
> *LA RESBALOSA AND THANKS JON FROM THE KANDY SHOP HAS DONE ALL THE WORK AND WE ARE NOT DONE YET I JUST DONT LIKE TO LOOSE SO I GOT TO STAY ON TOP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HAD FUN AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE. SEE U GUYS IN SAN MARCOS.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

we had a blast in VICTORIA


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 19 2008, 09:28 PM~10691923
> *Yo I had fun in Victoria people every where were real cool w/us see yall later later.... your homie from FIRME TIEMPO...
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck =)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------

